# Al lado de mí



## WillyLandron

How do these sentences sound to you?

_*Estaba al lado de mí.

Estaba al lado de ti.

Estaba al lado de nosotros.*

_As compared to :

*Estaba al lado mio.

Estaba al lado tuyo.

Estaba al lado nuestro.*


----------



## rhoeng

the first 3 sentences are ok, but the last 3 are not, because 

al lado mio, for example, means that the side is yours, and of course it is not. I hope it helps you.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

WillyLandron.
Cualquiera de las opciones me suenan bien 

María estaba al lado de mí
José estaba a lado de tí
Rosa estaba al lado de nosotros
María estaba justo al lado mío
José estaba al lado tuyo
Rosa estaba al lado nuestro

Pero regularmente en el uso común me sale: 
María estaba a mi lado/junto a mí
José estaba a tú lado/junto a tí
Rosa junto a nosotros 

Saludos
Tigger


----------



## rhoeng

lo siento pero eso es lo que me enseñaron en mi curso de traduccion


----------



## WillyLandron

rhoeng said:
			
		

> the first 3 sentences are ok, but the last 3 are not, because
> 
> al lado mio, for example, means that the side is yours, and of course it is not. I hope it helps you.



Yes it does. Thank you.

To the other forum members :

Please give me your opinion. I need as many responses as possible.


----------



## WillyLandron

rhoeng said:
			
		

> lo siento pero eso es lo que me enseñaron en mi curso de traduccion



rhoeng, ¿sos argentino?

¿ Qué tal éstas ?

_Estaba al lado mío.

Estaba encima tuyo.

Estaba en mi delante

Estaba detrás mío._


----------



## rhoeng

*HOLA SOY ARGENTINA*


			
				WillyLandron said:
			
		

> rhoeng, ¿sos argentino?
> 
> ¿ Qué tal éstas ?
> 
> _Estaba al lado mío=* al lado de mí*_
> 
> _Estaba encima tuyo = *encima de tí*_
> 
> _Estaba en mi delante = *estaba frente a mí*_
> 
> _Estaba detrás mío = *detrás de mí*_


----------



## pim

"Mío", "tuyo", etc., are possesive pronouns in Spanish. Nevertheless, it is a very common mistake nowadays to use them in the sense that you referred to -and also a recurrent poetic form. (Actually I don't know if this use was already accepted by the RAE). So, the strictly correct expressions are "al lado de mí", "de ti", etc.


----------



## WillyLandron

pim said:
			
		

> "Mío", "tuyo", etc., are possesive pronouns in Spanish. Nevertheless, it is a very common mistake nowadays to use them in the sense that you referred to -and also a recurrent poetic form. (Actually I don't know if this use was already accepted by the RAE). So, the strictly correct expressions are "al lado de mí", "de ti", etc.


Speaking of the devil. This is what the RAE says :

*AL LADO MÍO*

Lo habitual en el español peninsular estándar es usar la forma apocopada del posesivo en el caso que usted nos plantea: 

SE SENTÓ A MI LADO. 

Pero es perfectamente correcto el uso de SE SENTÓ AL LADO MÍO. Aunque AL LADO es una locución adverbial, LADO es un sustantivo, y por tanto, puede ir seguido del posesivo en forma plena o precedido de este en forma apocopada: A MI LADO, AL LADO SUYO, A SU LADO, AL LADO DE ÉL. 

Del mismo modo ocurre con EN BUSCA MÍA, A FAVOR MÍO, aunque quizá lo más recomendable sería EN MI 
BUSCA, A MI FAVOR. No es el mismo caso, que el de los 
adverbios DELANTE o CERCA, por ejemplo, con los 
que no es posible la primera posibilidad : *DELANTE MÍO, *CERCA MÍA.

---
This is an email I got from them when I asked them about it.


----------



## pim

So the devil already made a statement (a detailed one, by the way)...
Anyway, I can't help thinking it sounds funny.


----------



## WillyLandron

pim said:
			
		

> So the devil already made a statement (a detailed one, by the way)...
> Anyway, I can't help thinking it sounds funny.



Jajaja.  

I don't think there is anything wrong with thinking the way somebody else talks is funny. It's natural. People in different places talk different. It has always happened and will always happen.

I'm glad you said that it sounded funny to you. That's exactly what I'm looking for. I want to know what sounds right and what sounds "off" in different places.


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina se usan posesivos para todo. Delante mío, cerca tuyo, atras mío, etc. El resto suena raro, o afectado.

"Al lado de mí" y "Al lado de tí" me suenan directamente MAL.


----------



## WillyLandron

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> En Argentina se usan posesivos para todo. Delante mío, cerca tuyo, atras mío, etc. El resto suena raro, o afectado.
> 
> "Al lado de mí" y "Al lado de tí" me suenan directamente MAL.



Eso mismo me contó un bonaerense. Pero veo que tenés a dos personas de nacionalidad Argentina que nos dicen lo contrario. PIM dice en el mensaje #*8*  : "...the strictly correct expressions are "al lado de mí", "de ti", etc." y en el mensaje #*2* rhoeng  parece estar de acuerdo con PIM. 


¡Mirá vos!  Y ojo que ambos foristas son porteños.http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=642261&postcount=8


----------



## rhoeng

*soy Argentina pero no porteña, soy de la provincia de Misiones, donde se habla el castellano neutro. Pero si admito que muchas veces dije AL LADO MIO *


----------



## Don Borinqueno

Nunca he escuchado a alguien decir "al lado mio". ¿Estan seguro que es correcto?


----------



## WillyLandron

rhoeng said:
			
		

> *soy Argentina pero no porteña, soy de la provincia de Misiones, donde se habla el castellano neutro. Pero si admito que muchas veces dije AL LADO MIO *



Perdoname, rhoeng. Es que tú perfil dice Capital Federal. Por eso es mejor decir "pienso que". Jiji

A lo mejor es por eso que te suena raro "al lado mío". La frase, digo. Nunca has estado, que yo sepa, al lado mío, jajaja.

Gracias por contestar. Esto me ayuda bastante.

Un abrazo desde Nueva York.


----------



## SpiceMan

Si, pero me suena mal porque excepto en películas en español "neutro" (o mejor dicho venezoargencubaperuboliportorriquemexicoespañosalvadorecolombichilecuatoriano), nadie lo dice así. No porque crea que está mal.

A veces dicen algo distinto que a uno no le suena mal.
A veces sí (como para mí decir "al lado de mí"). Pero va más allá de si es correcto o no.


----------



## WillyLandron

Don Borinqueno said:
			
		

> Nunca he escuchado a alguien decir "al lado mio". ¿Estan seguro que es correcto?



¿Correcto según...?

La RAE dice : «...es perfectamente correcto el uso de SE SENTÓ AL LADO MÍO.»

Si eres del Caribe, como yo, me parece lógico que no la hayas oído. Se dice, *creo*, en Buenos Aires y Catalunya.


----------



## Taino Arasibo

Las primeras son fraces con reflujo o repeticion de idea.

The first group are redundant phrases. 

espero le sea util.


----------



## SpiceMan

Estaba al lado.....
¿Al lado de que? No le veo la redundancia a decir "mío".
Sin contexto puede significar cualquier cosa. Incluso ni se sabe si es 1era o 3era persona ni nada. Con un simple "mío" se sabe que el verbo es en 3era persona. Y exactamente al lado de qué. Especifíca no una, sino dos cosas. No veo redundancia.


----------



## Taino Arasibo

Al precer cuando dice al lado de mi me suena como un anglicismo (palabras adoptadas de del idimo aglosajon) es muy comun en zonas  de habla bilingue como Puerto Rico, New York Miami y las Islas Virgenes.


----------



## WillyLandron

Taino Arasibo said:
			
		

> Las primeras son fraces con reflujo o repeticion de idea.
> 
> The first group are redundant phrases.
> 
> espero le sea util.



Hola Taino,

Espero que no me siga trantando de usted, jiji. Me hace sentir viejo. Sé que lo haces (casi digo hace) por respeto y educación. 

Gracias por las respuestas. Me son muy útil.

Saludos


----------



## WillyLandron

Taino Arasibo said:
			
		

> Al precer cuando dice al lado de mi me suena como un anglicismo (palabras adoptadas de del idimo aglosajon) es muy comun en zonas  de habla bilingue como Puerto Rico, New York Miami y las Islas Virgenes.



Si no es mucha molestia, te quisiera pregunta cuál de las tres prefieres:

*Estabas al lado mío.

Estabas al lado de mí.

Estabas a mi lado.*

Si otra persona quiere contestar, también me sería muy útil. ¡Españoles, ¿dónde estáis?


----------



## WillyLandron

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Yo soy del sur, y al menos donde yo vivo la gente comete mucho el error de decir "al lado mío". A mí se me escapa con cierta frecuencia, y me sienta fatal cada vez que lo hago. En lenguaje escrito -al menos- era inaceptable cuando yo estaba en la escuela; mi familia no lo tolera ni en tono coloquial.
> 
> Estabas al lado mío.
> 
> Estabas al lado de mí.
> 
> Estabas a mi lado.



Muchas gracias, Lazarus. Aprecio mucho tu ayuda. Mientras/cuanto más respuestas mejor.


----------



## Alundra

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> How do these sentences sound to you?
> 
> _*Estaba al lado de mí.*_
> 
> _*Estaba al lado de ti.*_
> 
> _*Estaba al lado de nosotros.*_
> 
> As compared to :
> 
> *Estaba al lado mio.*
> 
> _*Estaba al lado tuyo.*_
> 
> _*Estaba al lado nuestro.*_


 
Hola Willy,

Para serte sincera no uso nunca ninguna de las seis  que no quiere decir que me suenen mal, simplemente, nunca lo digo así...

Yo diría:
Estaba a mi lado
Estaba a tu lado
Estaba a nuestro lado.

Chinpún.  
Alundra.


----------



## natasha2000

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> How do these sentences sound to you?
> 
> _*Estaba al lado de mí.*_
> 
> _*Estaba al lado de ti.*_
> 
> _*Estaba al lado de nosotros.*_
> 
> Aunque algunos foreros (nativos!) dicen que esto es correcto, yo nunca lo he oído a nadie decirlo de esta manera, y por lo tanto me suena un poco raro.
> 
> 
> As compared to :
> 
> *Estaba al lado mio.*
> 
> _*Estaba al lado tuyo.*_
> 
> _*Estaba al lado nuestro.*_
> 
> Esto suena más normal, pero lo más frecuente (por lo menos en España, en América no lo sé) sería:
> 
> Estaba a mi lado
> Estaba a tu lado
> Estaba a nuestro lado.


 
Aquí tienes mi opinión.


----------



## WillyLandron

Alundra said:
			
		

> Hola Willy,
> 
> Para serte sincera no uso nunca ninguna de las seis  que no quiere decir que me suenen mal, simplemente, nunca lo digo así...
> 
> Yo diría:
> Estaba a mi lado
> Estaba a tu lado
> Estaba a nuestro lado.
> 
> Chinpún.
> Alundra.



Muchas gracias. 

Nadie en mi familia diría ningunas de esas frases tampoco. Inconcientemente omití las que me sonaban más naturales. Pero tampoco me parecen erroneas.

Hmmm. Espero que no sea una pregunta indiscreta pero sería interesante para mis fines saber de que parte de España eres. Uno de nuestros foristas dijo que era del sur y creo, solo por eso, que pueda ser regional. 

Me parece que en Cataluña se dice *al lado mío* también pero no estoy tan seguro.

Pero de todos modos, muchas gracias. Te agredezco mucho que me hayas contestado.


----------



## WillyLandron

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Aquí tienes mi opinión.



Muchas gracias. Tu respuesta es tan valiosa como la de los nativos.

Por cierto, no creo que ni en España ni en América si hayan puesto de acuerdo. Incluso, hasta en la Argentina hay algunos que discrepan (¿Río de la Plata/Interior?). Me parece que el tema es regional y no continental o nacional.

Por cierto, te felicito. Escribes bastante bien el castellano!


----------



## natasha2000

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Me parece que en Cataluña se dice *al lado mío* también pero no estoy tan seguro.


 
Será entonces que por vivir en Cataluña me suena más normal  *al lado mío* que *al lado de mí*...


----------



## Alundra

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Espero que no sea una pregunta indiscreta pero sería interesante para mis fines saber de que parte de España eres. Uno de nuestros foristas dijo que era del sur y creo, solo por eso, que pueda ser regional.
> 
> .


 
Soy de La Mancha. También tirando al sur  

Alundra.


----------



## natasha2000

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias. Tu respuesta es tan valiosa como la de los nativos.
> 
> Por cierto, no creo que ni en España ni en América si hayan puesto de acuerdo. Incluso, hasta en la Argentina hay algunos que discrepan (¿Río de la Plata/Interior?). Me parece que el tema es regional y no continental o nacional.
> 
> Por cierto, te felicito. Escribes bastante bien el castellano!


 
Gracias...

Supongo que será la cosa regional, ya que veo que el forero del sur de España lo considera incorrecto, pero yo lo oígo aquí a diario... Aunque, repito, lo más frecuente *es a mi lado*.


----------



## eric crowder

Willy 
 Iam sure some gramatically correct spanish  speaking whizzkid will correct me but perhaps if you were were referring to say an alien who was standing next to your friend as opposed  to some one elses friend then
 "the Alien"  "estaba al lado de mio" then maybe the this may be correct. I am sure that is not what you had in mind but..... Come on critics what do you think?????? it is Friday night and I am in need if stimulii   !!!!!


----------



## natasha2000

eric crowder said:
			
		

> Willy
> Iam sure some gramatically correct spanish speaking whizzkid will correct me but perhaps if you were were referring to say an alien who was standing next to your friend as opposed to some one elses friend then
> "the Alien" "estaba al lado de mio" then maybe the this may be correct. I am sure that is not what you had in mind but..... Come on critics what do you think?????? it is Friday night and I am in need if stimulii !!!!!


 
Eric, I am no correct spanish speaking whizz kid, but it's *al lado mío*, without *de*....


----------



## lazarus1907

Igual te interesan estas citas:

_Allí, al lado mío, había un señor muy descontentadizo, que dijo tonterías de usted... _ Pérez Galdós, Benito - El amigo Manso.

_las noches en vela con los ojos abiertos al lado mío y llenando de malos suspiros mis almohadas._ Federico García Lorca - Yerma

_Volví la cara: un hombre estaba al lado mío._ Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer - Leyendas y cartas

Indagaré más sobre este tema.


----------



## martinica

Yo sugiero "a mi lado", "a tu lado". Si estuviera corrigiendo (que es uno de mis oficios) y me encontrara "se sentó al lado de mi", pondría "a mi lado", porque lo primero suena rebuscado y raro, a mi entender. Se puede decir "se sentó al lado de mi hija", por ejemplo, y entonces "mi" es posesivo.

Por otra parte, al lado mío, etc. me parece que pertenecerían al español hablado y excepto, tal vez en Argentina, no corresponderían al español escrito más formal.


----------



## WillyLandron

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Igual te interesan estas citas:
> 
> _Allí, al lado mío, había un señor muy descontentadizo, que dijo tonterías de usted... _ Pérez Galdós, Benito - El amigo Manso.
> 
> _las noches en vela con los ojos abiertos al lado mío y llenando de malos suspiros mis almohadas._ Federico García Lorca - Yerma
> 
> _Volví la cara: un hombre estaba al lado mío._ Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer - Leyendas y cartas
> 
> Indagaré más sobre este tema.



Claro que me interesan! Y me ayudan muchísimo.


----------



## WillyLandron

martinica said:
			
		

> Por otra parte, al lado mío, etc. me parece que pertenecerían al español hablado y excepto, tal vez en Argentina, no corresponderían al español escrito más formal.



Hola,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Me es muy útil tener respuestas de diferentes países y regiones.

No sé si viste esos mensajea pero me parece que estructuras como «al lado mío» la escribieron autores como Adolfo Béquer, Ana María Matute, Miguel de Unamuno, y Benito Perez-Galdos. Ellos no son Argentinos. Son todos españoles y gigantes de la literatura. O sea que estamos hablando de lo más formal que pueda haber.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Taino Arasibo

*Estabas al lado mío. Esta me suena como frase que yo usaria. Por ejemplo: Estabas al lado mio cuando llego la gugua( Autobus) a recojernos.

Estabas al lado de mí. Esta no! Solamente si dijeras: Estabas al lado de mi perro cuando, El decidio morderte. 

Estabas a mi lado:  Estabas a mi lado cuando la granada cayo en la trinchera y nuestro sargento murio. *

*Ves la diferencia?*

Saludos; Arasibo


----------



## WillyLandron

Taino Arasibo said:
			
		

> *Estabas al lado mío. Esta me suena como frase que yo usaria. Por ejemplo: Estabas al lado mio cuando llego la gugua( Autobus) a recojernos.
> 
> Estabas al lado de mí. Esta no! Solamente si dijeras: Estabas al lado de mi perro cuando, El decidio morderte.
> 
> Estabas a mi lado:  Estabas a mi lado cuando la granada cayo en la trinchera y nuestro sargento murio. *
> 
> *Ves la diferencia?*
> 
> Saludos; Arasibo


En Santo Domingo, *al lado de mi *es imposible. Igual que en Puerto Rico. *Al lado mío*, sí es posible. *A mi lado* se escucha en muchas canciones. No creo que se diría naturalmente almenos que estés _*enamorando *_una muchacha o algo por el estilo.

Gracias por tus respuestas.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yo digo:

"Al lado de mí".

"Delante mía".

Sé que lo segundo está mal, pero no sé qué tiene de malo "al lado mío" siendo "lado" un sustantivo. Es más, me da la impresión de que "al lado de mí" no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## WillyLandron

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Yo digo:
> 
> "Al lado de mí".
> 
> "Delante mía".
> 
> Sé que lo segundo está mal, pero no sé qué tiene de malo "al lado mío" siendo "lado" un sustantivo. Es más, me da la impresión de que "al lado de mí" no tiene mucho sentido.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. 

¿Se dice «delante mío» y «al lado de mí» en el pueblo donde vives? Sí «al lado de mí» no tiene mucho sentido para ti, ¿por qué lo dices? Perdona si la pregunta es muy atrevida. No es mi intención sicoanalizar a los foristas. Solo quiero avergüar las differentes formas de decir estas frases en español y por qué algunas personas escogen una forma u otra.

Gracias. Me disculpo si me estoy pasando de la raya.


----------



## gaditano

en espana dicen...a mi lado
                       ...a tu lado
                        ..a nuestro lado o al lado nuestro


----------



## Dr. Quizá

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> ¿Se dice «delante mío» y «al lado de mí» en el pueblo donde vives? Sí «al lado de mí» no tiene mucho sentido para ti, ¿por qué lo dices? Perdona si la pregunta es muy atrevida. No es mi intención sicoanalizar a los foristas. Solo quiero avergüar las differentes formas de decir estas frases en español y por qué algunas personas escogen una forma u otra.
> 
> Gracias. Me disculpo si me estoy pasando de la raya.



No, no, si no veo por qué iba a molestarme  Pues por deformación cultural, supongo. Me parece que el español es muy propenso a acomodarse a expresiones a las que es difícil encontrarles el sentido y que aún así se asimilan como absolutamente normales y válidas (muy) a pesar de la RAE, probablemente porque es un idioma que recurre mucho a efectos como la elipsis. Seguramente, en un tiempo, expresiones como "yo es que no me gusta eso", muy frecuentes por aquí, acabarán asimiladas sin que nadie les vea nada raro hasta que se pare a analizarlas.


----------



## WillyLandron

gaditano said:
			
		

> en espana dicen...a mi lado
> ...a tu lado
> ..a nuestro lado o al lado nuestro



Hola,

¿En qué parte de España, Gaditano? ¿En Cadiz?


----------



## Jazztronik

rhoeng said:
			
		

> the first 3 sentences are ok, but the last 3 are not, because
> 
> al lado mio, for example, means that the side is yours, and of course it is not. I hope it helps you.


 
Las 6 suenan bien en España. Se usan mucho esas dos formas y otra:

Estaba a mi lado.

Aparte de:

Estaba al lado de mí.
Estaba al lado mío.

Puede que cada región tienda a usar más una forma que otras dos, pero como digo, son todas perfectamente correctas, por lo menos coloquialmente. No sé si gramaticalmente hay alguna que sea incorrecta y se use mal, aunque se use mucho.


----------



## gaditano

de la ciudad-el capitolio, by way of new jersey and pennsy. USA born and bred
GOD LOVES THE B-52


----------



## Jellby

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> *AL LADO MÍO*
> 
> Lo habitual en el español peninsular estándar es usar la forma apocopada del posesivo en el caso que usted nos plantea:
> 
> SE SENTÓ A MI LADO.
> 
> Pero es perfectamente correcto el uso de SE SENTÓ AL LADO MÍO. Aunque AL LADO es una locución adverbial, LADO es un sustantivo, y por tanto, puede ir seguido del posesivo en forma plena o precedido de este en forma apocopada: A MI LADO, AL LADO SUYO, A SU LADO, AL LADO DE ÉL.
> 
> Del mismo modo ocurre con EN BUSCA MÍA, A FAVOR MÍO, aunque quizá lo más recomendable sería EN MI
> BUSCA, A MI FAVOR. No es el mismo caso, que el de los
> adverbios DELANTE o CERCA, por ejemplo, con los
> que no es posible la primera posibilidad : *DELANTE MÍO, *CERCA MÍA.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con esto. Es cierto que lo más habitual (al menos en España) es "a mi lado", pero no creo que "al lado mío" ni "al lado de mí" sean gramaticalmente incorrectas. El "lado" es algo que puede ser mío perfectamente.

En cambio "encima mía", "detrás mío", etc., aunque también se oyen, creo que no son expresiones correctas, "encima" y "detrás" no son sustantivos, no pueden ser de nadie. La _prueba_ es que se puede decir "a mi lado", pero no "en mi encima".


----------



## eric crowder

Natasha
Thks. Iwas just trying to highlight that in acertain situation estaba  mio would be OK. The rsponse to Willys question wil I think made him Happy ¿No?
Adios

I am only first year student!! Be kind

Eric


----------



## araceli

estaba mio era mío


----------



## lazarus1907

eric crowder said:
			
		

> Natasha
> Thks. Iwas just trying to highlight that in acertain situation estaba  mio would be OK. The rsponse to Willys question wil I think made him Happy ¿No?
> Adios
> 
> I am only first year student!! Be kind
> 
> Eric




With a very few colloquial expressions (such as _estar cañón_), the verb estar cannot be used with nouns or pronouns: estoy michael,  está mío, estoy profesor....


----------



## Jazztronik

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> With a very few colloquial expressions (such as _estar cañón_), the verb estar cannot be used with nouns or pronouns: estoy michael, está mío, estoy profesor....


 
well, it cannot in cases where the verb comes before the noun or pronoun. When it comes right after, it's correct:
- "Michael está enfermo."
and it's also correct in questions:
- "Está Michael en casa?"

In these cases when a noun admits both 'ser' and 'estar', 'estar' denotes situation and location. And 'ser' denotes adjective, feature:
- "María está casada" --> "Mary is married" (situation) or "María está en Madrid" --> "Mary is in Madrid" (location)
- "María es famosa" --> "Mary is famous" (quality adjective)

- "Michael está enfermo" --> "Michael is ill or sick" (situation)
- "Michael es un enfermo" --> "Michael is a sick person" or "he's a nutter" (quality adjective)

And there are colloquial exceptions to this rule as you said:
"María está buena" (está cañón) --> "Mary is sexy" (denotes quality adjective instead of situation or location)
"María es buena" --> "Mary is a good person" (quality adjective)


----------



## lazarus1907

Yes, you're right. I forgot to mention that estar cannot be *followed* by a noun, i.e. you can only use nouns when these are the subject of the sentence.

By the way, the words casado, soltero, viudo are special cases: they can be used with either ser or estar.



			
				Jazztronik said:
			
		

> well, it cannot in cases where the verb comes before the
> And there are colloquial exceptions to this rule as you said:
> "María está buena" (está cañón) --> "Mary is sexy" (denotes quality adjective instead of situation or location)
> "María es buena" --> "Mary is a good person" (quality adjective)



You've used an adjetive (buena) in the examples you have provided as exceptions to the "rule". Or was that not your intention?


----------



## JB

¡Qué hilo tan largo!  This is a difficult subject for Americans.  two comments:

1.  Primero, una pequeña corrección ortográfica:
En la frase:  *A mi lado, *la palabra "mi" es adjectivo y no lleva el accento escrito.
Pero, en la frase:  *Al lado de mí*, es pronombre, y sí lleva el accento escrito. 

Otros ejemplos:  Es para mí.  Es para mi hija.

2.  Con referencia al uso de "estar" o "ser" con "casado."  If I'm interpreting (translating) in a face-to-face situation (e.g., courtroom) and the person says, "Soy casado" or "Estoy casado", either way I will translate as "I'm married" because there's no convenient way in English to translate the subtle difference.  However, someone learning Spanish should know that there is, in the mind of the speaker, a subtle difference.
In "Estoy casado", "casado" serves as an adjective (whether or not the speaker knows enough grammar to define it that way).  The use of "estar" implies, "This is my state."
"Soy casado" is essentially, "I am a married person; this is who and what I am."
The more-or-less equivlent that occurs to me in English, would be if I were flirting with a co-worker, asked her out, and she responded, offended, "Please, I'm a married woman!"  This would definitely translate as, "Por favor, soy casada."  

Rather than having to memorize all those rules below about nouns and adjectives, etc. (not bad rules, just hard to remeber) think that "estado" means "state".  States change:  I'm tired, I'm hungry. I'm angry.  
"Ser" means "being" (un ser humano - a human being).  Then you have to realize, that culturally, in Spanish, what you do is who you are, so "Soy abogado" even though yesterday I was a farmer and tomorrow I'll be a carpenter.  
Health is a changable state, which is why "Estoy enfermo" and "Está muerto are correct.  Death doesn't change, but the category of heath refers, in general, to impermanence.  

Sometimes (as with casado) you have a choice of ser or estar, and the meaning changes.  "Estoy viejo" = "I'm old."  "Soy viejo" = "I'm an old man." 

Finally, Spanish 101 example:  "Ella no está lista." = "She's not ready" (to go out on her date.   "Ella no es muy lista" = "She's not (a) very smart (person)."


----------



## netpitus

Nunca en mi vida he oído utilizar estas construcciones. Yo siempre he dicho:

Estaba a mi lado
Estaba a tu lado
Estaba a nuestro lado.

Todo lo demás me suena realmente mal.


----------



## lazarus1907

Por si a alguien le interesa  :



> _Allí, al lado mío, había un señor muy descontentadizo, que dijo tonterías de usted... _ - El amigo manso, Becquer
> 
> _Mirándome con dos agujas, pasando las noches en vela con los ojos abiertos al lado mío y llenando de malos suspiros mis almohadas._ - Yerma, Lorca


----------



## pim

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> En Argentina se usan posesivos para todo. Delante mío, cerca tuyo, atras mío, etc. El resto suena raro, o afectado.
> 
> "Al lado de mí" y "Al lado de tí" me suenan directamente MAL.


 
hola. entré nuevamente. es cierto lo que dice spiceman, generalmente aquí en buenos aires se usa el posesivo, así que si conocer los modismos era lo que buscabas, willy, mis respuestas no fueron muy porteñas que digamos. pero por lo visto soy una especie de disidente porque igual me suena mal: el _lado _de _al lado _no es de nadie. aunque debo concederte, spiceman, que "cerca de ti" suena cual canción melosa de ricky martin.


----------



## WillyLandron

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Por si a alguien le interesa  :



Gracias, Lazarus. Siempre me interesan las citas de hablantes cultos que no saben escribir español culto como Béquer y cia.


----------



## Jellby

pim said:
			
		

> Pero por lo visto soy una especie de disidente porque igual me suena mal: el _lado _de _al lado _no es de nadie.



Discrepo 

Se dice "a mi lado", "mi" posesivo, el lado es mío. "Al lado de mí" suena mal, sí, pero no creo que sea incorrecto.

Lo que sí que no es de nadie es el "cerca" de "cerca de mí", ese "de mí" no es posesivo, si no, se podría decir "mi cerca" (bueno, de hecho se puede decir, pero significa otra cosa).


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Jellby said:
			
		

> Discrepo
> 
> Se dice "a mi lado", "mi" posesivo, el lado es mío. "Al lado de mí" suena mal, sí, pero no creo que sea incorrecto.
> 
> Lo que sí que no es de nadie es el "cerca" de "cerca de mí", ese "de mí" no es posesivo, si no, se podría decir "mi cerca" (bueno, de hecho se puede decir, pero significa otra cosa).


 
    

Yo siempre (y creo que mucha gente aquí) digo "al lado de mi", "encima de mi", "abajo de mi"... así que ahora estoy más confundido (desde dentro de mi  ) que antes...


----------



## Jellby

Perdón, lo que suena mal es "al lado mío", pero "al lado de mí" tampoco es lo que yo uso... De todas formas, todo es correcto.

"Encima de mí" y "debajo de mí" también son correctos, no así "encima mía" o "debajo mío"... tampoco creo que "abajo de mí" sea correcto, abajo es una posición absoluta: arriba/abajo, encima/debajo, pero a lo mejor esto varía con los países.

En resumen, mientras digas "... de mí" (casi) todo es correcto.


----------



## JB

You're absolutely correct about "abajo de mí".  It's used in speech, and is grammatically incorrect.  Unfortunately, the same sloppy usage appears in English.

Check any grammar book:  Por ejemplo, una plática:
_¿Dónde puse mis lentes?_  Están *debajo de* la mesa_._ o (si estoy mirando arriba de la mesa:  _ ¡Tonto, están abajo!.
_The proper English equivalents are:_  The are *under the table* _or  _They are *unerneath*_.  

The same goes for _atrás_ and _detrás de_.

Desafortunadamente, yo oigo "atrás de mí" y "abajo de la mesa" con frequencia.  

Now, especially to all you _foreros de españa,  _¿Cómo traduciría la palabra, _forlitero_.  Una pista: es espanglés.


----------



## WillyLandron

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> Desafortunadamente, yo oigo "atrás de mí" y "abajo de la mesa" con frequencia.



What is unfortunate about it? It's not like people don't understand what it means. In my family, we don't even bother saying "abajo de la mesa". We say "abajo e la mesa." It's how we talk. We understand each other perfectly well. Is there something else Spanish is for?

Ooops! I ended that last sentence with a preposition. That's also incorrect! Tsk! tsk! tsk!


----------



## Jazztronik

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> You've used an adjetive (buena) in the examples you have provided as exceptions to the "rule". Or was that not your intention?


 
I wanted to say that there are exceptions to the rule "only either *ser* or *estar* can be used", where you can use both verbs, but generally the meaning of the sentence changes.


----------

